# Suntoo's kidlets



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Can the mother's Boer genes be strong enough to give these part 
La Mancha and part Boer/La Mancha babies their long ears?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What cuties. And yes, boer/lamancha mix can have about any size ear. I've seen triplets have 3 different size ears!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh Thank you, kccjer!
I hoped so. Their daddy is a wether now, and he's such a gentle boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------

